# What kind of algae is this?



## camilocastroalvarado (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, i've been seeing this algae for a couple of weeks, did the alcohol test and is not a red one. Gluta seems to be effective cause it turns translucid!, but i want to know what is causing this.

250l Aquarium 
Photoperiod- 7 hours a day, with 8 t5 54w.
Co2-35 ppm
No ammonia
No nitrite
Adding KNO3, KHPO4, MgSo3, CaCO3, 3 times a week; CSM+B 3 times a week.
































































Thanks for helping!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi camilocastroalvarado,

I see this is your first post, welcome to APC! This is a great site with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it. I am glad you joined us!

That looks like it could be Clado (Cladophora). Here is where I go to diagnose my algae problems. BTW, good pictures!


----------



## camilocastroalvarado (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for answering.
I'm not sure about the Clado. Tomorrow, i'm gonna look at the algae through a microscope. I will try to take some pics so we can identify it.
Thanks again Seattle_Aquarist!
(sorry about my english)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi camilocastroalvarado,

There are a lot of different alga types out there. By the way, your 
English is just fine!


----------



## camilocastroalvarado (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Seattle_Aquarist
So, are we agree, following the page you refer, that i have this 3 type of algae?
Rhizoclonium
Hair, Thread, Fuzz, etc,
Cladophora, Blanket Weed
Regards


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi camilocastroalvarado,

Looks like most of the pictures are Cladophora.

Do you do weekly water changes? If so, how much?
When I have a bad algae problem I do extra water changes. Typically I do a 33% water change once a week. When I have a bad algae problem, I do 33% water changes 2 or 3 times per week. Most algae do not adapt well to changing water conditions while higher plant types (like aquarium plants) can tolerate water changes just fine.


----------



## camilocastroalvarado (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Seattle_Aquarist.
I do a 35-40% weekly water change.
So you think is too much light?, i mean, Clado is always associated with low co2 levels or an excess of light. My co2 is about 35 ppm. 

Thanks a lot!
Regards


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi camilocastroalvarado

If my metric conversion is correct, your aquarium is about 60 U.S. gallons. Your light is 8 X 54 watts totaling 432 watts which is a lot of light, especially with a 7 hour photoperiod. 

I see you have some plants that like high light, but you could cut back the photoperiod to 5.5 to 6.0 hours and see if the problem diminishes. You will have to physically remove the existing algae.


----------



## camilocastroalvarado (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Seattle_Aquarist
I made a modification. Now a have 6 t5 54w instead of 8 with the same photoperiod. Will see how it works. Every day i take off as many algae as i can.
Regards.


----------



## camilocastroalvarado (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, algae is still growing. Took a pic on the microscope and i identified the algae as Ulothrix, not clado.
Some ideas?



















Regards!


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know, but wow. I wish I could just whip out a microscope and look at stuff under it to identify. But good microscopes are expensive!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

What is your microscope/camera setup that allows you to take microscopic photos.


----------



## taniner (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had this type of algae grow when I first started my tank. After about a month or two... it slowly started to die off. Should be nothing to worry about. How long has you tank been cycled?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice pics of the micros! If all else fails you can always go El Natural!  Though I don't think the plants you have will appreciate that very much.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

The first time Ive seen a hobbyist using microscope on an algae! Cool!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi camilocastroalvarado,

This is still a lot of light on a 60 gallon aquarium. I do about 2 watts per gallon and a 6 - 7 hour photoperiod. If it were me, I would cut back the light and/or photoperiod even further and do 2X week water changes of 50%. When siphoning the water, try to physically remove as much algae as possible as well. 

What are you doing for fertilizers? I am trying to figure out why you have no nitrates?


----------



## bhaladog (Jun 8, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Here is where I go to diagnose my algae problems. BTW, good pictures!


Great link - thanks!


----------

